# IV starts



## becka95 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok having a hard time with coding this and getting a straight answer from my CRNA's. I think I just have a case of the Monday's.

My CRNA's are stating that they are doing IV starts for patients. Not central lines but just IV starts. This is usually for difficult sticks and not usually kids. 

How do I code this??

And help/reference is greatly appreciated!

~Rebecca


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 13, 2009)

We were instructed by our Medicare carrier to bill CRNA hard start IVs as 36410 (I know.... CPT description says necessitating physician skill).  Your providers should document that they were called to perform this service.  All of our other payers have followed suit and I have had no payment issues from any payer.

Julie, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 14, 2009)

I would not use 36410, as this is for physicians only to use when they are called in to start an IV.  There is no code for this activity, and in my experience when the hosptial calls for a CRNA to start the IV, then the hospital pays them for this, it is not a billable activity.  Just a thought.


----------



## missyah20 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just to add another opinion -  we bill ours IV starts by CRNA's like Julie mentioned above with the 36410 code.


----------

